# HOW CENTREVILLE VIRGINIA GREETED OBAMA



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

President Obama held a campaign event in Centreville, Virginia, on July 14th, 2012 prompting about 250 local residents to welcome him. Here's a short video of that event with music by Randy Travis...


----------



## chantaniy (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey,
I saw the video that you have posted in above the link.this video is very informative for me because i don't have any idea about this post.After watching this video i got to know about HOW CENTREVILLE VIRGINIA GREETED OBAMA...
Thanks..


----------



## chantaniy (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey,
I saw the video that you have posted in above the link.this video is very informative for me because i don't have any idea about this post.After watching this video i got to know about HOW CENTREVILLE VIRGINIA GREETED OBAMA...
Thanks..
Centreville Locksmith


----------

